# Hi! New member and new bengal kitty:)



## fancy_92 (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi all, I just found this forum and it will be SO helpful! I have my first REAL kitty. I got her on Saturday. She's a brown spotted bengal and she's four months old. She is definitely into EVERYTHING! Looks like she's gonna be redecorating the house as she goes. I will post pics of the new little beauty hopefully tomarrow Can't wait to get to know all of you and your kitty capers! Malinda and Cheetah (Chi-Chi for short).


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Malinda and Chi-Chi and welcome to the catforum! It looks like Chi-Chi is a young explorer!
Oh, as for her re-decorationg of the house! you couldn't have put it in a nier way!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the Cat forum! Can't wait to see some pictures of your little kitty!


----------



## shatterheart81 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Hi*

I wanna see the kitty! I've always wanted a bengal, but **** they're like $400 right? Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome! I'm so glad you have joined us. Your kitten must be a beautiful little baby. I'll be looking forward to pictures also!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## fancy_92 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Hi all! Pictures Finally*

It took me a little longer than planned, but I added picks to the gallery of Cheetah! Please take a look at the little girl Thanks!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum! Your cat is so beautiful!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Welcome to the cat forum! Your bengal is great looking! What a amazing little kitty.  I hope you two share many happy days and work through the tough times together and form memories that will be with you forever. Cat's can help through some of the hardest times in your life, I speak from experience. Best of luck to you and chi chi was it? I'm sure you'll find the members here are some of the best you will find around. I love it here and hope you will too. :) 

- Randy, Kali, Tevy 

>>>>) 

^^^^ that cat emoticon reminds me exactly of tevy, just without the black stripes :lol:


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome! Hope u'll have a nice time here! :lol:


----------

